# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Mana [Μάνα Βαρβάρα Θ.Λ.]

## anicko

Edw mia apo to Mana Varvara pou vrika sto net.Oxi kalh poiotita to xerw... Kai mia kai einai to prwto mou post kalws sas vrika

----------


## Thanasis89

Καλώς όρισες φίλε μου ! Η Φωτογραφία παρά το μικρό της μέγεθος δείχνει πολύ ωραία. Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ ! Ελπίζουμε στην ενεργή συμμετοχή σου.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλώς μας ήρθες, φίλε Anicko  :Very Happy: 

Είμαι σίγουρος, ότι θα απολαύσεις κάθε σου στιγμή στο φόρουμ!!!

----------


## anicko

Euxaristw poly paidia! To forum to apolamvanw edw kai ena peripoy mhna! Kapoies fores noitheis oti pragmatika taxideyeis kai sy mesa apo tis selides toy! Oso gia ti symetoxh tha prospathisw to kata dynamhn! :Smile:

----------


## trelaras

Αχ που να βρισκεται ποια το μανα βαρβαρα???αααχχχχ!!!

----------


## vaggelis

φιλλε appia μαζι με το μανα βαρβαρα ηταν και το πλοιο ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΤΟΠΟΥΛΑ εμοιαζε σαν το LEFKAS με καποιες διαφορες.Δυστιχος δεν ξερω που πουληθικε. Θυμαμαι λιγο πριν πουληθη το ειχαν δρομολογιση μετα απο μεγαλο παροπλισμο και ο καταπελτις του κρατιοταν μονο απο το ενα συρματοσκινο.

----------


## trelaras

Εγο δεν το θυμαμαι φιλε βαγγελη!εχεις καποια φωτογραφια?

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, φίλε Βαγγέλη! Δε θυμόμουν πια το όνομά του ... Κεφαλλονιτοπούλα, ε; Ωραίο όνομα  :Very Happy: 
Θυμάσαι μήπως πότε πουλήθηκε;

----------


## vaggelis

Δυστυχος φιλλοι μου ειχα και εγω αυτη τη φοτο που διμοσιευτικε πιο πανω με το μανα βαρβαρα αλλα οσο και να προσπαθω δεν μπορω να ανεβασω..δεν θυμαμαι πια χρονολογια πουλιθηκε το ΚΕΦΑΛΛ/ΛΑ παντος μετα ηρθε το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ και εκανε δρομολογιο με το μανα βαρβαρα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Nα παραθέσουμε και στο θέμα του _ΜΑΝΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ_ την πολύ όμορφη φωτό του πλοίου από το Πέραμα που ανέβασε σήμερα σε άλλο topic o _a.molos_ (Aντώνη είμαι σίγουρος συμφωνείς).

Antonis Molos.jpg

και να βάλουμε παραπομπή σε δύο ποστ του _Appia_1978_ από το topic "ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ληξούρι - Αργοστόλι" όπου βλέπουμε το _ΜΑΝΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ_ στο Ληξούρι, _εδώ_ και _εδώ_.

Το _ΜΑΝΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1969_ στο ναυπηγείο Ζέρβα (Πέραμα ή Σαλαμίνα ???) με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 3186_ και _ΙΜΟ 6922767_. Το πλήρες του όνομα "επίσημα" ήταν _ΜΑΝΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ Θ.Λ._ Το _2004_, όπως μπορούμε να δούμε και στα αποτελέσματα του ΣΑΣ της 23/08/2004,

02.jpg 

πουλήθηκε σε εταιρεία στην Μαδαγασκάρη, όπου και συνεχίζει να δραστηριοποιείται μέχρι σήμερα ως _MANA_.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Να και το *ΜΑΝΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ*

Μανα Βαρβαρα.jpg

Πηγη: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο από το φίλο Νικόλα, σε ένα πλοίο τόσο λίγο φωτογραφημένο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σημαντική πράγματι φωτογραφία και άκρως αποκαλυπτική. Κι αυτό διότι (όπως είχαμε γράψει παλαιότερα),




> Το _ΜΑΝΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1969_ στο ναυπηγείο Ζέρβα (Πέραμα ή Σαλαμίνα ???) με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 3186_ και _ΙΜΟ 6922767_. Το πλήρες του όνομα "επίσημα" ήταν _ΜΑΝΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ Θ.Λ._ Το _2004_, όπως μπορούμε να δούμε και στα αποτελέσματα του ΣΑΣ της 23/08/2004,
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 137437 
> 
> πουλήθηκε σε εταιρεία στην Μαδαγασκάρη, όπου και συνεχίζει να δραστηριοποιείται μέχρι σήμερα ως _MANA_.


ενώ ήταν γνωστό το πλήρες όνομα της παντοφλίτσας _ΜΑΝΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ Θ.Λ._ (όπου Θ.Λ. = Θανάσης Λειβαδάς), υπήρχε η εντύπωση ότι αυτό το _Θ.Λ._ δεν είχε αναγραφεί ποτέ επί του πλοίου. Η φωτό λοιπόν που μας παρέθεσε ο κ. Πέππας αποδεικνύει πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας ότι -τουλάχιστον για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα- το όνομα του πλοίου ήταν γραμμένο πλήρες επί αυτού.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μάνα Βαρβάρα σε φωτο που ανέβηκε στο fb από το φίλο Βαγγέλη Παπαδάτο με λεζάντα: Το Μάνα Βαρβάρα κάποτε. — στην τοποθεσίαKefalonia Ionian Island of Greece.

ΜΑΝΑ-ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ-01.jpg

----------


## trelaras

Στα παιδικα μου χρονια πισω με γυρισες Παντελη!!!!





> Το Μάνα Βαρβάρα σε φωτο που ανέβηκε στο fb από το φίλο Βαγγέλη Παπαδάτο με λεζάντα: Το Μάνα Βαρβάρα κάποτε. β€” στην τοποθεσίαKefalonia Ionian Island of Greece.
> 
> ΜΑΝΑ-ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ-01.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το _ΜΑΝΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1969_ στο ναυπηγείο Ζέρβα (Πέραμα ή Σαλαμίνα ???) με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 3186_ και _ΙΜΟ 6922767_. Το πλήρες του όνομα "επίσημα" ήταν _ΜΑΝΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ Θ.Λ._





> ...ενώ ήταν γνωστό το πλήρες όνομα της παντοφλίτσας _ΜΑΝΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ Θ.Λ._ (όπου Θ.Λ. = Θανάσης Λειβαδάς), υπήρχε η εντύπωση ότι αυτό το _Θ.Λ._ δεν είχε αναγραφεί ποτέ επί του πλοίου. Η φωτό λοιπόν που μας παρέθεσε ο κ. Πέππας αποδεικνύει πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας ότι -τουλάχιστον για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα- το όνομα του πλοίου ήταν γραμμένο πλήρες επί αυτού.


Να διορθώσουμε ένα λάθος στο ιστορικό του πλοίου που αφορά το όνομα του. Τα αρχικά *Θ.Λ.* δεν προέρχονται από το ονοματεπώνυμο "Θανάσης Λειβαδάς" αλλά από τα ονόματα Θεοδωροπούλου – Λειβαδά, και άρα το σωστό και πλήρες όνομα του μικρού φέρρυ ήταν _ΜΑΝΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΛΕΙΒΑΔΑ_. 

Η Βαρβάρα Θεοδωροπούλου Λειβαδά υπήρξε (αντιγράφω από το metapedia.org) : _Ελληνίδα εθνικίστρια, μαχητική πολέμια του κομμουνισμού, εθνική αγωνίστρια, γνωστή την περίοδο του συμμοριτοπολέμου ως "Μάνα του Στρατιώτη", εκπαιδευτικός και λογοτέχνης._ Στο γκρουπ _Ληξούρι – Μικρές Ιστορίες_ στο facebook αναφέρεται η παρουσία της στα εγκαίνια που είχαν γίνει στο πλοίο όταν αυτό πρωτοδρομολογήθηκε στην γραμμή Αργοστόλι – Ληξούρι, ενώ από το metapedia.org (περισσότερα εδώ) μαθαίνουμε ακόμα ότι στην κηδεία της που έγινε το 1975 στην Αθήνα της αποδόθηκαν τιμές Στρατηγού εν ενεργεία.

----------

